# Mold on Green Drywall - how to remove?



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

If you believe this to be some minor surface thing...treat with bleach..let dry... treat again if not 100% clean.. I would clean all surfaces in the room. Start by removing the air grill... block with newspaper stuffed in a plastic bad and close the door when you start treating. This will help keep spores isolated and slow down cross contamination.

If you question the possibility of mold behind the drywall or possible minor water leak... this is the right time to remove some drywall, chase any problems, and do some patching.

When you are ready to paint. Prime with something with a mildew inhibitor.
I like Kitz for this. This will give you a better chance to not have any residual spores bloom and come through your finish paint coat.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Make sure you have a working exhaust fan in the bathroom and a functional dehumidifier in the basement.
Ron


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

there are mold "eating" sprays,,,,i need to get some ,i forget the name


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

It is never a good idea to spray something onto mold-infested areas; yes we use bleach if the area isn't too big, but we sponge the areas no matter what size. Don't risk the mold spores travelling around your air exchange setup.

If you have mold on the drywall that you can see, you're probably only seeing part of the iceberg. Replace it...

What do you intend on doing with these walls once you're finished? Tiling them? Bear in mind that your cleaning efforts are temporary at best and will last a number of months depending on how well you do. Any children or senior citizens around? You've just raised the stakes in this gamble.

A 4'x8' sheet of drywall is around $12 or so. Tear down might take you a half hour. Replacement another half hour. Knowing you've done what the pros would do? Priceless...:whistling2:


----------

